# Mangroove in FW Aquarium?



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

*Mangrove in FW Aquarium?*

Hello,

Has anyone have mangroves in their fresh water aquarium? I have read that some saltwater aquariums use this to get rid of nitrates. Will it also work on freshwater tanks?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Mangroves come from Tropical Swamp areas that interact with the Ocean through tidal currents and river flows. I would call them a Brackish water plant. I don't think they would do well in a Fresh water environment. If you were to set up a Brackish water aquarium they might be worth a try.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

There are different mangrove species so the conditions they need may vary. I believe red mangroves, which are one of the more commonly available do well in fresh, brackish or full marine water and can even be grown as house plants. It's not that they need salt but that they are better at tolerating and expelling it than most plants. Once growing they will not tolerate a sudden change in salinity so it's better to start with seeds if you cant find plants grown under the same conditions as you want. I've never tried them in a FW aquarium personally because they require very high light levels and of course space.


----------

